# 65 GTO Rear Bumper



## Stanjco (Jun 28, 2015)

Im looking to replace my dented rear 65 GTO bumper. If anyone has purchased a bumper from AMES, OPGI, JEGS or any other company, your feedback on the quality would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

I picked up a new repro from Performance years, two years ago. The fit was good and the chrome was very good. After two years it's still in good shape. By the way, cost for the repro was a third of the cost of having my original re-chromed. I still have my original store in the basement.


----------



## Stanjco (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks Joe! When I spoke with the sales rep at AMES he said they may have sone light grinding. Was that an issue with your?..it seems like your happy with yours.


----------



## Stanjco (Jun 28, 2015)

And yes, the cost to re chrome was extremely high!


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Stanjco said:


> Thanks Joe! When I spoke with the sales rep at AMES he said they may have sone light grinding. Was that an issue with your?..it seems like your happy with yours.


Had no issue with grinding. The bumper was smooth, the only issue is at the ends that wrap around the rear lower quarter panels. The new bumper is not quite as tight to the quarter as the original, not an issue in my opinion. Yes I'm happy with the purchase.

Pic of new bumper, when I was replacing my trunk floor, last spring.


----------



## Stanjco (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks. The bumper looks good!


----------

